# survival japanese



## debbiemaddern

Hi, please could anyone advise me of the best place to learn survival Japanese:ranger: for expats in Tokyo, nothing to intense if possible, thanks Debbie:ranger:


----------



## larabell

Wander down to your nearest ku-yakusho (ward office) and inquire about lessons. Many of the ku-yakusho in Tokyo (and possibly city offices elsewhere) sponsor informal Japanese lessons staffed by local volunteers. I believe the lessons are free.

There are also many commercial Japanese schools around town. Check out Metropolis magazine (either in print or online) for school ads. Also check out the classified ads in Metropolis for private instructors and/or language exchange (where you and a partner switch off teaching each other your respective native languages).


----------



## kbtokyo

debbiemaddern said:


> Hi, please could anyone advise me of the best place to learn survival Japanese:ranger: for expats in Tokyo, nothing to intense if possible, thanks Debbie:ranger:


There is a website called Japanesepod101.com it is great for learning survival Japanese.


----------



## Ben Yoshida

debbiemaddern said:


> Hi, please could anyone advise me of the best place to learn survival Japanese:ranger: for expats in Tokyo, nothing to intense if possible, thanks Debbie:ranger:


hoi 

.. this website might help.. good for time conscious people. 

????? - Smart.fm

sincerely 

Ben


----------



## aciara14

debbiemaddern said:


> Hi, please could anyone advise me of the best place to learn survival Japanese:ranger: for expats in Tokyo, nothing to intense if possible, thanks Debbie:ranger:


I agree about looking into local lessons, japanesepod101.com and smart.fm.

Other than that, you can pick up phrasebooks at a bookstore (in your home country, or a larger bookstore in Japan). Some iPhone or iPod touch apps such as Word Power may also come in handy. 

If you need some more extra tips, I've got a lot of useful ideas and phrases for various situations on my blog, Surviving in Japan. 

Hope that's helpful!


----------

